# What Vinyl Cutter to buy?



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

HI,

I'm looking for help into whats a good Vinyl Cutter to buy? I've been using Stalhs for my name and numbers for some poly jerseys but the Thermo-Film seems to not look good over time and come off. I know part of the part was my heat press but I want more options then just stahls for name and numbers.

Whats a good cutter to buy if I'm mostly doing name and numbers for sports jerseys?

Does anyone know of any where else to buy pre cut name and numbers other then Stahls?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

I like graphtec plotter, 9 years now with the same, no issue with free cutting master for illustrator.

model like CE6000-60


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Any name brand, Roland, Graphtec, Summa, Mutah.


----------



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Whats a good starter amount of money to spend on one?? Like I don't need the biggest/best, I just need one thats going to work. Also, What is a good size to buy?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

what size are your letters/numbers? take a tape measure to them and if individually they are less than 12 inches buy a Cameo cutter. And as far as washability goes, I've never found a tougher vinyl than Xpres workwear.


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

does any one here use a brothers cm 350 scan n cut 2 cutting machine for vinyl T-shirt transfers or designs


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I use a titan2 28". I cant post where i got it from cause thats advertising and i already got a warning yesterday, And if you think about it even saying the name of a cutter is advertising . .. So im not sure how to tell you where to go check them out ,They have been around for awhile and i have had mine for over 2 years now and it has been flawless. I think they are on sale as well for around 900 or so.. I have compared all my cuts to a graphtec which is a great machine but a lot more spendy...But mine has done what others have with theirs. Stay away from basic start up machines like sc,mh etc,,... I guess if you want more info send me a pm and ill supply my email if allowed and ill help you more...I was in the same boat as you when i started so , i did some serious research before i bought mine,And im glad i got my cutter,,Plus i can help you out with what software to look for... If allowed.. So glad im part of another forum group that they atleast let you share sites etc... As long as it not copyrighted protected its not against the law..


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Very impressed with my Titan 2. Much better than my Expert 24, Servo motor is the way to go.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We used a US Cutter LaserPoint 24. Purchased for around $400 on eBay and paid for it with our first job. Not the best cutter but did ok. We made 10's of thousands of dollars with it, sold it 5 years later for $200. 

So, buy something that works, save your pennies you make from the jobs you do and then trade up to a better machine.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

pippin decals said:


> I cant post where i got it from cause thats advertising and i already got a warning yesterday, And if you think about it even saying the name of a cutter is advertising . ..


Huh!.........


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

olga1 said:


> What you need is a good heat press, not a vinyl cutter


olga1 what do you mean all i need is a good heat press. all you people have so much knowledge and willing to share with every body thats what makes this site the best. i would really like to know what you mean about your statement about the heat press. thank you so much for your time the old man is very grateful. thanks again. loner


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Huh!.........


Sent you a pm


----------



## pizzaking1 (Aug 2, 2017)

pippin decals said:


> I use a titan2 28". I cant post where i got it from cause thats advertising and i already got a warning yesterday, And if you think about it even saying the name of a cutter is advertising . .. So im not sure how to tell you where to go check them out ,They have been around for awhile and i have had mine for over 2 years now and it has been flawless. I think they are on sale as well for around 900 or so.. I have compared all my cuts to a graphtec which is a great machine but a lot more spendy...But mine has done what others have with theirs. Stay away from basic start up machines like sc,mh etc,,... I guess if you want more info send me a pm and ill supply my email if allowed and ill help you more...I was in the same boat as you when i started so , i did some serious research before i bought mine,And im glad i got my cutter,,Plus i can help you out with what software to look for... If allowed.. So glad im part of another forum group that they atleast let you share sites etc... As long as it not copyrighted protected its not against the law..


I have a restaurant and want to be able to copy logos and make signs for the business. I need help on software and I am looking at the titan 2 would appreciate any help [email protected]


----------



## loner (Jun 30, 2011)

i my E-mail is [email protected] / thank you for your help any info would be very grateful thank you so very much for your time. loner


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

loner said:


> i my E-mail is [email protected] / thank you for your help any info would be very grateful thank you so very much for your time. loner



Sending you a Private message loner--


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pippin decals said:


> I cant post where i got it from cause thats advertising and i already got a warning yesterday, And if you think about it even saying the name of a cutter is advertising . ..


The post you were warned about wasn't even about a cutter. 

You were warned for offering to sell a 'huge collection of things' which violates our self/promotion - advertising rule. 

You can recommend a name or link of a company as long as you have no financial ties to them.


----------



## Jim 248 (Mar 18, 2016)

We do pretty much just T-Shirts as far as vinyl so the 12 inch is OK. We bought a KNK Zing-Air because we also cut Paper designs. This was in 2014. We also looked at Cameo. Don't remember why we finally chose the Zing-Air. Don't use Photoshop or Corel (but have used GIMP because it"s free). The cutter uses Makes the Cut software and we have no trouble importing graphics done in other programs or off the web. We don't use it constantly but do use it a lot. You might want to consider something from this company also.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Did you ever get it figured out pizzaking?


----------



## wishter99 (Feb 11, 2020)

you can also use the alternative of the cutter. I have seen many best knife kits that are better then cutter. See here [Link to Bowie Knifes, yes Bowie knifes, removed]


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wishter99 said:


> you can also use the alternative of the cutter. I have seen many best knife kits that are better then cutter. See here [Link to Bowie Knifes, yes Bowie knifes, removed]



Don't be silly.


you should read up on our no-advertising policy: *Advertising/Self-Promotion NOT Allowed*


----------



## NickDiazAcademy (Feb 10, 2020)

Graphtec hands down has been super reliable


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Q Series from Sign Warehouse

Going on ten years and working great


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

Roland GS24 for me.


Pay Peanuts - Get Monkeys.


----------

